
GNU refuses to let go of libreboot - cjg
https://libreboot.org/gnu-insult/
======
c3534l
You know you're in for a perfectly rational discussion when someone uses the
phrase "cis gendered white men" to discredit them.

------
ocdtrekkie
This whole thing explains why things like trademark law exists: It codifies
who "owns" a thing, and who is merely a derivative of it. If someone owned the
libreboot trademark, there could not exist a state where GNU claims it owns
libreboot, and Leah claims she owns libreboot. It would simply be whoever
owned it, and then the other party would be free to fork.

------
tree_of_item
Why would they "let go" of libreboot over this sort of behavior?

------
ciswhiteboy
And here i always had relativley decent views of GNU/FSF but their douchey
white boy shit has outgrown it’s place. Perhaps GNU/FSF needs new
administration!

------
okket
Current discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12669086](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12669086)
(9 hours ago, 37 comments)

~~~
devnonymous
This is not a link to the dupe. The submission is about the blog post and this
linked url and the discussion is about the project.

------
meira
Thanks, GNU.

